# S&W 25-2



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just dealt up another prime American made blue steel and walnut gripped S&W 45acp revolver. Their is a plastic bag in the box containing the cleaning rod & tips. These guns are state of the art and dripping with class. A person would be proud just to get shot with one of these beauties. I just sold 2 K38s, a 29 and a 586. Getting thinned down 3:1 not bad. Money does you no good in the bank.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

If you were closer I have 5 or 6 boxes of 45 rim just sitting in my cabinet needing a new home for such a beautiful piece. Picked it up years ago but haven’t found the revolver to match the ammo yet! Great pick up! Your always wheeling and dealing


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

shot1buck said:


> If you were closer I have 5 or 6 boxes of 45 rim just sitting in my cabinet needing a new home for such a beautiful piece. Picked it up years ago but haven’t found the revolver to match the ammo yet! Great pick up! Your always wheeling and dealing


That particular model shoots 45 long.. or 45 colt. Guess it could also shoot 45 rim..

The photo of my 625-8 would like that diet of 45 rim though..


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Drm50 said:


> Just dealt up another prime American made blue steel and walnut gripped S&W 45acp revolver. Their is a plastic bag in the box containing the cleaning rod & tips. These guns are state of the art and dripping with class. A person would be proud just to get shot with one of these beauties. I just sold 2 K38s, a 29 and a 586. Getting thinned down 3:1 not bad. Money does you no good in the bank.
> View attachment 464001


beautiful


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> That particular model shoots 45 long.. or 45 colt. Guess it could also shoot 45 rim..
> 
> The photo of my 625-8 would like that diet of 45 rim though..


Dovan, on S&W 45cal revolvers if the dash (-) number is a even number then it’s chambered for the 45acp. It will also handle 45auto rim. If the dash is odd number then it’s for 45Colt. I just missed a Colt NS in 45Colt last week. I think it went to Cabelas. This gun a 25-2 model of 1955, 45acp. I hate moons and dread loading 45acp and 9mm. The 45AR is easy to load and not finicky as auto pistol ammo can be.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Dovan, on S&W 45cal revolvers if the dash (-) number is a even number then it’s chambered for the 45acp. It will also handle 45auto rim. If the dash is odd number then it’s for 45Colt. I just missed a Colt NS in 45Colt last week. I think it went to Cabelas. This gun a 25-2 model of 1955, 45acp. I hate moons and dread loading 45acp and 9mm. The 45AR is easy to load and not finicky as auto pistol ammo can be.


well, your right.. just went into the safe to prove you wrong and, damn. My 25-2 will not even accept a 45LC.. The 25-5 will.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

DRM, pm me with a price please, curious more than anything, but I did consider adding one to the stables. Not Covid or election prices either, haha.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Pooch said:


> DRM, pm me with a price please, curious more than anything, but I did consider adding one to the stables. Not Covid or election prices either, haha.


DRM,
Add me to the PM. I recently promised my wife I would buy no more guns but that beauty is making me rethink 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

